# Go Pro Hero Camera Stock Special Offer Sale



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We have some Go-Pro Hero 3 and 3+ Cameras on special offer.

Please call 01945 479125 or email me at [email protected] if you have any questions or wish to place an order with us. 

Limited stock available so its a first come, first served deal. 



Go Pro Hero 3 White Edition - 2 in stock 
*Offer price £200 inc VAT and UK Del each*



Go Pro Hero 3 Silver Edition - 1 in stock
*Offer price £215 inc VAT and UK Del*



Go Pro Hero 3+ Black Edition - 1 in stock
*Offer price £179 inc VAT and UK Del*



Go Pro Hero 3+ Silver Edition - 1 in stock
*Offer price £235 inc VAT and UK Del*


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Having me one of those.


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

We still have a couple of Silver 3+ at this price.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Not sure if prices have changed since you posted this but these can be bought much cheaper.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

git-r said:


> Not sure if prices have changed since you posted this but these can be bought much cheaper.


Where from Sam?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

If you google them you'll see.. if you struggle with google pm me and I'll send you the details


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Thanks will do that, see you on the 27th.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Got it, quite a difference.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

majestic said:


> Thanks will do that, see you on the 27th.


Sadly not, I'm working that day if you're talking about silverstone


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Great cameras Sam


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Couple of questions:

Do these come with the mount you can use to stick the camera onto the outside of the car
What is the mount I can see in the pics attached to the bottom of the camera (just an adaptor or something else?)
Do any of these come with either a memory card or battery?

Thanks
Martin


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> Great cameras Sam


like I need encouragement!

The new model motorsport one looks nice, she definitely needs to get me a Christmas pressie too... 

hmmm ....


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

git-r said:


> like I need encouragement!
> 
> The new model motorsport one looks nice, *she definitely needs to get me a Christmas pressie too... *
> 
> hmmm ....


My line of thought too. What is the new model motorsport one? GoPro4 ? I was thinking the GoPro3+ looked pretty awesome as an entry level model


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm not sure lol but just higher resolution picture, more up to date probably not much different to the hero 3 just nearly twice the price!

If you google it you should find out but as far as I know they don't come with a suction mount for the outside of your car, just adhesive mounts for the inside but I might be wrong or confused..

Smart bit of kit, use your smart phone to operate and view footage I think..

Hero 4 not out till December..


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Guys, this is trade for sale thread so can we leave general discussion out of it please?


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry thought we'd applied the clearance prices. 
The Hero Silver 3+ we can do for £179 delivered.


----------

